# Snow birds! (pics)



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Went to nodak with Justund223 and found some snows. Action was fast and ferious for about an hour. We couldn't find anone else to join us so it was just us two. Could have been a 60-70 bird day with a couple extra guys. It was great to get one last snow hunt in for the year! 33 snows, 4 canadas and a mallard. Adam


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dog's looking great Justin! Way to throw the steel once again fellas. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice hunt. I wish I could afford all those snow goose decoys to go whack some snows.
Looks like they shot two Aluetions. oke:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I believe Justin shot both of them. He was going to mount one but the neck feathers were shot up a little more than I would like to see for a mout. AWSOME looking bird though! Great feather detail and about a 3 lb bird.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job fellas! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

lookin good, I wish I would have made the trip!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

NICE! I miss schnees already, I really want to find a few now.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice post Adam - you guys still could come out here and hunt again. They are still around.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You guys were killing me the next day thinking about turning that hunt down. I would have kicked my Arse so hard if we didn't have a great mallard hunt closer to town. Congrats again :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice going guys.. :beer: 
How many decoys did ya use.?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like i missed out! Sorry guys!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

That looks like a pile of meat hanging in that trailer. Jeez it is like 3 feet fo meat. :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

We had about 800 for this hunt.

Adam


----------

